# Ear washing (internal)



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi. Hoping someone maybe able to share some tips with me. Harry is used to having ears touched. Regular cleaning and ear drops are fine. 

At the moment he has a serious ear infection. They are bright 'Rudolph' red and vet has said he needs a regular ear wash until it clears. It involves filling his ears with the solution and leaving it in the ears for 10-15 minutes. His natural instincts are to shake his head. Yesterday I tried to do two ears at once. Okay if you pin back his eats but ideally need a third hand to sooth him. The solution was in his eats about 3 main until he got the better of me. Today I did one ear at a time leaning him sideways. One hand to hold him down and one hand to sooth him' plus gripped between my legs! Its a bit rough and firm but was the only way. Naturally doing each ear at a time is double the stress for him (and me).

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I honestly have never heard of leaving the solution in for 10-15 minutes! 10-15 seconds maybe. I'm not saying its wrong, just never heard of it. I can't imagine making a dog not shake their head with an ear full of liquid for that long. Harry must be one good dog! He deserves tons of spoiling and treats!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I have never heard of 15 minutes either. Lou had an ear infection and the vet said all I had to do was rub her hears for a few seconds right after putting the medicine in..... Im sorry for not having any advice, but hope he feels better soon!'


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

I could not manage to keep my human children still that long - and they can understand the medicine will help... call your vet to clarify! I can't tell you how many times I have called the doctor after getting a script filled for one of the children and asking "Where do I stick this???" (amazing how so many medicines resemble others - and how many different ways you can administer them....) any gel tab type thing gets a call, unless I really KNOW what it is and where it goes!....:afraid:


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

The tech went through the instructions with me very careful as its very specific plus on the label too. Honest. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

Bless your heart for having the wherewithall not to have laughed in their faces! 

15 minutes is insane! Can you try some rescue remedy to calm him, or maybe a shot for you? (These are the things that drive people over the edge...)

We'll keep you in our thoughts...


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Samba (Sep 14, 2012)

It is a gel/cream or a liquid? You should be able to leave a gel/cream in for 10 minutes or so before wiping off excess....a liquid...that will be messy!!

We would often do sedated ear flushes, 15 minutes on each side with an actal flush unit. Clients loved it as it really helped clear up the infection and they didnt have to deal their dogs shaking ear goobies everywhere.


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

sarahmurphy said:


> Bless your heart for having the wherewithall not to have laughed in their faces!


Umm. No I laughed in her face. 
We then went through the instructions again.

I think the infection must be bad as we came home and out he popped out of the bag...then vomited. Disorientated. Had to call the vet and check if she hold off on the meds. Am starting the antibiotics today. 

Last time I saw the vet she said it maybe all allergy related as he has sensitive skin. Have already changed his feed and he has fish oil but his ears have been problematic since I got him as a wee little pup. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

can you hold it in with a cotton ball, then wipe out the excess?


----------



## frankgrimes (Nov 28, 2011)

Is it possible to put the liquid in and plug his ears with cotton so more stays in there? Poor fur baby, sounds like a bad infection


----------



## Harrymummy (Aug 27, 2012)

He has been a complete trooper! I did both ears separately this evening. A bit of struggle with the right ear but once we both got into a comfortable position he was able to stay put for 10 minutes. Yes, you read correct. 10 minutes! Triple treats afterwards. Left ear more complex. He was in a nice position for about 2 minutes and then I lost concentration and too lack in my trust and he shook his head and ran off causing a terrible mess. Amazingly he came back when called. Had to try a new position and he lasted 10 minutes. 

On the positive side his ears are less red but he is not well. Plus wearing a cone as he has sores on his feet. As so long limbed his cone is gigantic for him. Am hoping the worse will be over in a few days 

Thanks for everyone's well wishes. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Teresa23 (Jun 7, 2013)

To prevent prevent from ear infections, cleaning your dog's ears regularly. A weekly cleaning or as often as your veterinarian recommends helps remove fungus and yeast, which can result in chronic ear problems.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

What patience you have! Hope it clears up! I think you might be dealing with allergies and I can only recommend going 'grain free'....no wheat, no corn, no soy, also they have found Chicken to be a trigger for some dogs, so you might try changing his protein source and try a limited ingredient food! Environmental allergies are another story!!! Finding out 'Why' he keeps getting ear infections would be my next step!


----------

